# Galveston Bay Fishing Trip



## brianh122712 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi I will be heading to Galveston end of March on Good Friday and am looking for someone with a boat that would like to hit the water and have some company. I am looking for someone that will be going out for the joy of fishing. I will have about 200 to cover your gas, bait, etc. just cant afford the full time guides in the area. If your interested in going out email me [email protected]


----------

